# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Namensänderung

## Jojo

Hallo Holger,

wie kann ich meinen Namen im Forum ändern, da ich oft verwechselt werde?

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

Benutzernamen sollte eigentlich nur im äußersten Notfall (was immer das ist :Blinzeln: ) geändert werden, da in den Diskussionsbeiträgen ja immer mal wieder auf die Namen anderer Diskussionteilnehmer verwiesen wird und so ein reger Wechsel von Benutzernamen zu Verwirrung führt.. Wenn es denn gar nicht anders geht, bitte eine E-Mail an mich senden mit dem neuen Benutzernamen.

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Jojo

Danke Holger.
mfG
Jojo

----------

